# What my newspaper ad might read.......



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

3 beautiful female german shepherd dogs not available for adoption to good home, because they already have one. Apartment manager said I couldn't have shepherds due to insurance, so I told him, go to h#!!, and moved out, WITH my dogs. Housebroken, crate trained, good with kids, good because for the forseeable future, they will be my kids. Will be traveling for work all year, can't give them the attention they need, so looking for motorhome so I can take them with me. After 5 years, kids have become allergic to them, so looking for motorhome to keep kids in, so dogs can stay in house. Wifey wants a puppy, but says we do not have room for 4 dogs. I said ok, get the puppy, looking for contractor to add onto house baby room for puppy. They just got too big for our house, so we are looking for a bigger house with a kingbed, so they don't seem so big. 

Sorry, just ranting off the top of my head. A friend of mine got his lab back today that he adopted out some months ago for a number of the above reasons, and she did not fare well in her new home, she was abused, bad.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

The poor thing. I hope she'll be ok.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

How is the lab doing now?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

It is something I am not comfortable talking about right now. I will fill you in a bit more later.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I am so sorry. I hope she will heal quickly and that her former owner - the one who took her back - is trying to make it up to her.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Prayers for your friend's dog and for your friend--


----------

